# Fishing the Negative Tides in the homemade skiff



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice! Great job!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Nice job on filming and editing!!! That was a nice two days of catching.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

THAT'S what it's all about !!! Great edit & sound.


----------



## TACZK (Dec 7, 2017)

Excellent; looks like great fun


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Nice! Great job!


Thanks !! I really appreciate it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes 
go negative or go home !


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Viking1 said:


> Nice job on filming and editing!!! That was a nice two days of catching.


Thanks! It was a great couple of days, hopefully i'll be able to get some more in pretty soon!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> THAT'S what it's all about !!! Great edit & sound.


Thanks fishical, I had a blast. Hopefully I'll be out there again in a few days, a man can only dream of having more days like that! haha


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

TACZK said:


> Excellent; looks like great fun


Thank you, it was definitely an awesome time!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

anytide said:


> yes
> go negative or go home !


Thanks anytide! I really appreciate it


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

sweet


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

sabaird1221 said:


> sweet


Thanks man!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty sweet video.

But I think that qualifies as a "nano" instead of a "micro."


----------

